# 3-inch VS. 3 1/2-inch Shells



## XxJDMxX (Oct 8, 2006)

*What's Better?!?*​
3-inch2335.38%3 1/2-inch4264.62%


----------



## XxJDMxX (Oct 8, 2006)

I' just wondering are the 3 1/2 as good as they say and are they worth the extra 10% cost? I pesonally shoot 3-inch hevi steel and it works fine. :-?


----------



## Lord Of War (Aug 7, 2006)

They are both great shells. I just shoot 3 1/2 because I can get a little further shots, killing, power, and pellets. I ahve killed plenty of birds with each.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

is 3" hevi steel worth the extra cost?


----------



## XxJDMxX (Oct 8, 2006)

Hevi Steel is pretty good stuff. Patterns pretty good, has good speed and hits hard. I actually found it cheaper then steel to shoot because what would take me 2 shots takes me only one with hevi-steel. So IMO i think its good stuff but if you got the extra money go with HEVI-SHOT. But when i can get 25 shells for 22 bucks with hevi-steel, and only get 10 shells for 25 bucks. I'll take Hevi-steel anyday. I also use a patternmaster, so it hits hard anyway. My favorite for decoy shooting are the Kent Faststeel BB's or 1's and then Hevi-steel for those long shot.

Here how i see the knock down powers:

Hevi-steel hits 25% harder then regular steel

Hevi-shot hits 25% harder then Hevi-steel

They just need 1 1/4 ounce loads in hevi-steel :beer:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I shot 2 boxes of Hevi-Steel and thought it was junk and not worth the extra money. Didn't see any improvements over regular steel. I'll stick with Fasteel or Winchester HV.

Alex


----------



## RBW (Sep 27, 2006)

2 3/4"


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

It depends on ones diffentition of "better" Heck a 3" 3 shot is deadly when they are 40 yds or less. But for a 3rd shell, I love a 3.5" of bbb to reach out and tough a cripple if need be. (ballistically deadly to 73yd-*IF* you have the right choke and know how to even shoot that far ).

Heck a 2.75" works fine to 35yds--crumples them dead. You need to be patience and let them come in, and most times save that 3rd shot as it be ineffective.

I am a BIG fan of High Velocity, meaning 1450fps or better speed.


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

3 1/2 is what I like to shoot. Hevi steel doesn't shoot well out of my gun so I don't shoot that at all. Its been said on this site a thousand times the only thing you can do is pattern your gun and shoot what you and your gun shoots the best and stick to it. If you want to test the do range impact of the load go to a hardware store pickup some sheet metal and put it at 60 yards and see if it will penetrate the sheet metal using your gun.


----------



## thegoosemaster (Feb 2, 2006)

i agree with the 2 3/4!! 8)


----------



## redfeathers (Oct 16, 2006)

3 1/2, why use a stick when you can hit them with a pipe? I use a 10 ga too!

Because it's all about the Red Feathers!


----------

